# highest bhp on standard rods rb26dett ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

can anyone who has run standard rods post the bhp theyve run at please. and if theyve broken what power level they broke at. not bolt breakages just bent rod, broken rod or cracked rod.

thanks


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Think there is a thread about it on here, but its about 600bhp


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I think the rips guys have done over 1000bhp on standard rods.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep; thread I read included comments that basically as long as the map is good then rods can handle lots of power, especially with decent bolts.

Search is your friend (well, the google-ified search, anyway):

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/24529-standar-con-rod-limits.html


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i would like to know this too.. as i am considering forged rods next time. running around 600bhp at mo.. just had my head ported & polished, valves re-lapped, steps machined, re-shimmed and new tomei 270 10.5 cams... so should be well over 600bhp with my set up
and having just seen an engine that has chucked a rod through the block was thinking this may be a must have???


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Only as much as the standard gearbox can hold is how I look at it.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

cool thanks for replies. what about inlet manifold and cylinder head port sizes when do they become a restriction ?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

they are a restriction anything over 400bhp IMO.... good porting & polishing, removing restrictors etc, is good for around 40+bhp i have been told.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> ...and having just seen an engine that has chucked a rod through the block was thinking this may be a must have???


What was the reason?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> they are a restriction anything over 400bhp IMO.... good porting & polishing, removing restrictors etc, is good for around 40+bhp i have been told.


i mean restriction where the engine will surge and boost will jump up and down by 7 - 10 psi ! my old cossie did this and had to have boost capped below 5300 rpm to 24 psi as the engine just physically couldnt consume the air the big t4 was producing! it sounded rank tbh


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

The rod bolts always seem to break before the rods. I know of one rb30 with a 25 head on it. It spat a rod out the block after been thrashed by one of the most ruthless drivers I know for 3 years. It was making 380rwkw's. Standard crank, rods, forged pistons.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

goghat said:


> I think the rips guys have done over 1000bhp on standard rods.


News to me, I've never run RB26s:nervous::nervous:

One of my customers ran around 750-800whp with one of our stock internal RB30s and he cracked a ring land after a while (not sure why) but the rods didn't give trouble as he kept the rpm down.

Rob


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> News to me, I've never run RB26s:nervous::nervous:


That was a good one 

I was under the impression that only detonation and high combustion pressure will bend a rod and only Revs will stretch a rod bolt or small end beyond yield strenght. I've never had a rod through a block (ok, I never ran that high power like you guys do), but I have the feeling that saving money on the rods will come back to me after all someday.

Meanwhile I'll stay stock with Z32 ARP bolts until the next build.

Marc


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

This topic has already been done to death.
My engine makes 670hp at the crank and runs factory nissan oem rods, shot peined and arp 300zx tt rod bolts.
I would have no issue retuning on c16 to over 700 with teh same rods.
Rods usually let go when over revved downshifting ....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> This topic has already been done to death.
> My engine makes 670hp at the crank and runs factory nissan oem rods, shot peined and arp 300zx tt rod bolts.
> I would have no issue retuning on c16 to over 700 with teh same rods.
> Rods usually let go when over revved downshifting ....



that assuring to know. my tuner has already told me what i can run but i thought i would ask and see if anyone has had a failure. 

a question for you though why in every post i see you make do you have to quote (this has been done to death) remark ? i obviously didnt see it and ive done a search and nothing came up.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

It's Glenn's job round here to state that! :chuckle:


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Although he seems to be busy lately! There are far to many posts answering before he chimes in. Glenn, whats up? 

300ZX TT bolts need to be shortened by 3mm, I think(?) to be used in RB26 stock rods.
Maybe someone else can confirm.

Marc


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I think in my 1920 post's I have only said try searching maybe in 30 or so ?

Why is it i get 119 results ?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67005-have-you-ever-broken-conrod.html


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I think in my 1920 post's I have only said try searching maybe in 30 or so ?
> 
> Why is it i get 119 results ?
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/67005-have-you-ever-broken-conrod.html


You just must be special so.


----------

